# دعوة خاصة موجهه لمعاذ عليان



## apostle.paul (16 أغسطس 2011)

*دعوة منى انا الضعيف القوى بنعمة الله الدكتور خالد عبد الرحمن مسلم سابق ومؤمن بسيدنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح حاليا
للعزيز معاذ عليان فى اى موضوع يختاره مسيحيا ويا حبذا لو موضوع دين مقارن ليظهر الفرق جليا بين الفكرين ويتقدم لمواجهتنا ان كان يستطيع
الدعوة وجهتها اليه شخصيا فى صفحتك الخاصة ومنتظر ردك على احر من الجمر
فلتتشجع يا عزيزى ولتتقدم لمواجه المسيحين
المسيحين وليسوا نصارى التخاريف  
**





ومنتظر ردك على صفحتك الخاصة كما قدمت لك الدعوة على صحفتك الخاصة
او تشرفنا فى المنتدى هنا وبكل احترام  *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

انسى ، دول أخرهم يحطوا صورتين تلاتة ويعلموا ببرنامج تصوير ويطلع يكذب على المسلمين في التليفزيون ، لان اي منهم لو دخلوا في مناظرة كتابية هايتفضح علمه أمام من يعتبروهم أولياء


----------



## apostle.paul (16 أغسطس 2011)

*وانت ايه الىل مزعلك يا مولكا هو انا قدمله دعوة للحوار لا سمح لله لانى عارف انه بيقدم اصلا ابحاث 
انا بقدمله الدعوة دى علشان زى مبتقول
*


> *لان اي منهم لو دخلوا في مناظرة كتابية هايتفضح علمه أمام من يعتبروهم أولياء*


*التالت جاى فى السكة وبعديها مش هبقى مسؤول عن الىل هيحصل *


----------



## apostle.paul (16 أغسطس 2011)

*قليلا وتتلقون مع فضيحة السلفى الجاهل معاذ عليان تلميذ الشيخ الكذاب الجاهل  الزغبى وهروبه من مناظرة المسيحين من تحت ارجلنا قريبا فانتظرونا..............
جهز يا عم مولكا وورينا مستوى المسلمين الىل ملبسينهم السطانية  
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/4478/a001j.png
http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/6609/a002y.png
http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/8082/a003k.png
http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/5927/a004.png
http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/7388/a005.png
http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/6028/a006t.png
http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/1259/a007r.png
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/6355/a008m.png
http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/6263/a009.png
http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/4848/a010.png​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2011)

*طبعا بعد هذة الفضيحة المخزية لهذا الشخص الجاهل ابو بدلة الاقرع تلميذ الشيخ ابو شخة الزغبى الجاهل الىل بيقرا من ورق العيال بتوع البالتوك الىل مبيعرفش يقرا اسماء الاسفار حتى
اعتقد واضح وبان جدا ان هذة الشخصيات ماهى الا شوية عيال بيلبسوا المسلمين السطانية ويقعدوا ينفخوا فى نفسهم 
ياليتكم تعرفوا مقامكم كويس يا مسلمين وانكوا جهال متعصبين وخصوصا السلفيين امثال هذا الجهول  
المسيح امامكوا وفوق الكفرة امثالكوا ليوم الدين وبالتدليس جعلتوا الجهلة والمنحطين والزناة  انبياء
هيضل القدوس قدوس وهيفضل الزناة فى جهنم وبئس المصير
فوقوا 
ومن هذا المنبر نعلنها ان مفيش مسلم على ظهر الخليقة هيقدر يقف قدامنا وامام الحق اللى احنا بنعلنه 
ومن هنا وجاى الضرب تحت الحزام هيبتدى علشان الفيران الجهلة المدلسين  يرجعوا لجحورهم تانى وكل واحد يعرف مقام فكره 
بين فكر تجسد الكلمة 
وبين فكر لو كان عايز ياخد موزة كان خد من عنده

*


----------



## باحث في الاديان (18 أغسطس 2011)

هو انا تابعت و قريت بس مش عارف انا هقول رايي و اللي يحصل يحصل
انت مش داخل باحترام ابدا و كل كلامك سب و شتيمة عشان تستفزه و الراجل قالك اتفضل علي الغرفة مغلطش يعني لكن انت اسلوبك مش حلو كله شتيمة 
ليه متتحاورش بادب و باسلوب حلو دام ان الحق معاك؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أغسطس 2011)

> انت مش داخل باحترام ابدا و كل كلامك سب و شتيمة عشان تستفزه و الراجل قالك  اتفضل علي الغرفة مغلطش يعني لكن انت اسلوبك مش حلو كله شتيمة



فين عدم الإحترام والشيتمة والإستفزاز ده ؟

والراجل يقول له ليه يدخل على الغرفة ؟ هو قال له في البداية في المنتدى يقوم يقول له في الغرفة !!

اصل الحوارات الكتابة بتفضح لأنها بالبطيء وكل واحد هايكشف ادلة اللي قدامه ، عشان كدا دول لا يجرأون على الحوار المكتوب ، ولو لاحظت ستجده طرح عشرة شبهات مثلا في اثناء الإتفاق على المناظرة !!

أرأيت مدى الخوف !!


----------



## antonius (18 أغسطس 2011)

هؤلاء المتعالمين كلهم جهلاء اجبن من ان يحاوروا مسيحي في المسيحيات دون ان تكون بيدهم سلطة الحذف او التنقيط!


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2011)

> هو انا تابعت و قريت بس مش عارف انا هقول رايي و اللي يحصل يحصل
> انت مش داخل باحترام ابدا و كل كلامك سب و شتيمة عشان تستفزه و الراجل قالك  اتفضل علي الغرفة مغلطش يعني لكن انت اسلوبك مش حلو كله شتيمة
> ليه متتحاورش بادب و باسلوب حلو دام ان الحق معاك؟!


*كلمته وبكل احترام فى حوار بكل احترام فى المنتدى
قالى بالتوك
انا عمرى مدخلت البالتوك ولا اعرفه وقولتله مليش علاقة بالبالتوك اتفضل اطرح ما تريده فى المنتدى لو عندك ذرة علم
وكان رد الفعل ايه
زيه زى كل العيال بتوع المنتديات
يسوع قال وبولس قال
يسوع قال وبولس قال
اقوله ادخل قول الىل قوله فى حوار بينى وبينك
يسوع اللى ويسوع اللى ويسوع اللى يسوع اللى
فهل هذة شخصيات تقوى على الحوار ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل هذة شخصيات تملك ذرة عقل من الاساس لما اتكلم معاه فى اتفاق على حوار بينى وبينه يقولى يسوع قال وبولس قال 
فماذا المطلوب منى لما اتكلم مع واحد على حوار ويهرب منه ويقولى مش يسوع قال وبولس قال 
منتهى الجهل 
اعمل ايه تاااااااااااااااااااااااااانى ايه المطلوب منى؟؟؟
وجهتله دعوة وبكل احترام لحوار راقى فى اى شئ يختباره 
وادى النتيجة ...............بكلم شوية عيال مراهقين 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أغسطس 2011)

انا كنت في الروم المذكورة في يوم ما ، وصدقوني ، ربما اكون قد حققت رقما قياسيا في عدد مرات تنقيطي في ربع ساعة ، تقريبا بعد فترة من الحوار تم تنقيطي اكثر من 100 مرة في ثلث ساعة !


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2011)

*الموضوع منقول فى منتدانا لان هذا الجبان اغلقه ومسح دعوتى ليه
والقادم احر من الجمر لسحق هؤلاء السلفيين المتعصبين الجهلة وجعلهم فى مكانهم الحقيقى 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أغسطس 2011)

وبالمناسبة ، كدا الثلاثي رفض الحوار ، ميمو رفض ومعاذ زي ما انتوا شايفين والتاعب في موضوع تاني  بصراحة بصراحة ، متخصصين


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2011)

> انا كنت في الروم  المذكورة في يوم ما ، وصدقوني ، ربما اكون قد حققت رقما قياسيا في عدد مرات  تنقيطي في ربع ساعة ، تقريبا بعد فترة من الحوار تم تنقيطي اكثر من 100  مرة في ثلث ساعة !


*وسام الحلوف وكل شلة الجهلة لا يقووا على حوار المسيحين وخصوصا لو عارفين انهم دارسين
فهل الحوار الاكاديمى بيكون صوت فى نس ساعة ولا ساعة ام بالمراجع والشرح التفصيلى واقول الىل اقوله براحتى واشرح بالتفصيل
واضح انه مرعوب  يدخل فى حوار 
والذى نفسى بيده على رائ محمد كان مداخلة واحدة فقط لا غير وكان الموضوع هينتهى وانا عارف انا بقول ايه والموضوع الىل انا كنت محضره وكنت ناوى اكلمه فيه كان هيبقى كدا بالمصرى حاجة كدا مات عليها سليمان الحلبى 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2011)

> بصراحة بصراحة ، متخصصين


*على نفسهم امامنا كل انسان يوطى راسه وميرفعهاش
التخصص عندهم هو الهجص العلمى
يسوع اللى قال وفين الدليل
الدليل قالوله..............
لكن التخصص الحقيقى بيظهر عند الحوار ومقارنة الفكر بالفكر  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2011)

*الفئران لا تستطيع مواجهة الشمس ......حقيقة علمية *


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2011)

*يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 4 أَنْتُمْ مِنَ اللهِ أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ، وَقَدْ غَلَبْتُمُوهُمْ لأَنَّ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الَّذِي فِي الْعَالَمِ. *


----------



## المفدى بالدم (18 أغسطس 2011)

مهماكانت مساحه الظلام 
فضوء شمعه واحده 
كفيل بطرده شر طردة
ومهما زاد ظلام الاسلام 
فاصغر مسيحى يستطيع سحقه تحت قدميه 
مشكور شمس على جراتك وخدمتك​


----------



## باحث في الاديان (18 أغسطس 2011)

طب بلاش في حاجة جميلة جدا بتتعمل في المنتديات الاسلامية
ان مثلا لو في مناظرة في منتدي تاني ينقلوها مصورة الي منتداهم و يثبتوا الحذف و التعديل عليكم كتير جدا
ليه انت متعملش كده تدخل باحترام منتدي اسلامي بدون استفزاز كما لاحظت من اسلوبك و تطلب حوار باحترام و انقل الصور و لو حد ضايقك كلنا هنعرف انك فعلا مظلوم و علي حق و انهم ظالمين و بيحذفوا ردودكم ايه رايك؟


----------



## antonius (18 أغسطس 2011)

> طب بلاش في حاجة جميلة جدا بتتعمل في المنتديات الاسلامية
> ان مثلا لو في مناظرة في منتدي تاني ينقلوها مصورة الي منتداهم و يثبتوا الحذف و التعديل عليكم كتير جدا


انت شايف طيّب لما ينقلوا مناظرات ناقصة و يحرّفوا و يتركوا المشاركات التي تفحمهم؟


----------



## باحث في الاديان (18 أغسطس 2011)

antonius قال:


> انت شايف طيّب لما ينقلوا مناظرات ناقصة و يحرّفوا و يتركوا المشاركات التي تفحمهم؟


انا عن نفسي لا اعلم فانا لم اتابع مناظرات الا مسجلة
طب لو هذه حقيقة نشوفها باعيننا افضل


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (18 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> طب بلاش في حاجة جميلة جدا بتتعمل في المنتديات الاسلامية
> ان مثلا لو في مناظرة في منتدي تاني ينقلوها مصورة الي منتداهم و يثبتوا الحذف و التعديل عليكم كتير جدا
> ليه انت متعملش كده تدخل باحترام منتدي اسلامي بدون استفزاز كما لاحظت من اسلوبك و تطلب حوار باحترام و انقل الصور و لو حد ضايقك كلنا هنعرف انك فعلا مظلوم و علي حق و انهم ظالمين و بيحذفوا ردودكم ايه رايك؟



*أخ باحث نحن لا نعمل مصوّرين وليس عندنا وقت لهذه التفاهات، الأخ apostle.paul بكل وضوح ذهب إليهم بنفسه وطالب بمناظرة مكتوبة، طلب إليهم هم بأنفسهم ورفضوا هاربين الى رومات الشتائم في البالتوك التي يأخذوا فيها راحتهم في شتم رب المجد ووالدته القديسة. أحكم بنفسك. لا أعتقدك تريد أن ترى مناظرة بين صور، بل بين أشخاص، والعرض مُستمر.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 أغسطس 2011)

*هل يوجد مسلم واحد يستطيع ان يصمد امام اولاد رب المجد

ربنا يباركك يا  شمس الحق قد هروبون من نورك وقوة كلماتك



*​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2011)

> انا عن نفسي لا اعلم فانا لم اتابع مناظرات الا مسجلة
> طب لو هذه حقيقة نشوفها باعيننا افضل


*الدعوة وجهت له لكل احترام وبان على حقيقته بان شخصية عيل جرى وقالك مش لاعب
انتهى الاتفاق مع هذة العيال لما يسترجلوا يبقى يجوا يكلمونا 
المنتدى مفتوح لكل الجهلة لتعليمهم ما لا يعلمون 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> طب بلاش في حاجة جميلة جدا بتتعمل في المنتديات الاسلامية
> ان مثلا لو في مناظرة في منتدي تاني ينقلوها مصورة الي منتداهم و يثبتوا الحذف و التعديل عليكم كتير جدا
> ليه انت متعملش كده تدخل باحترام منتدي اسلامي بدون استفزاز كما لاحظت من اسلوبك و تطلب حوار باحترام و انقل الصور و لو حد ضايقك كلنا هنعرف انك فعلا مظلوم و علي حق و انهم ظالمين و بيحذفوا ردودكم ايه رايك؟



وليه يخش منتدياتهم !؟ طيب ما يخشوا هم ويناظروا ويسجلوا ويصوروا زي ما هم عايزيين ! هو مش الكلام في المسيحيية ؟ ندخل ليه منتديات اسلامية ؟


هو مش كان الطلب في منتدى الكنيسة ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أغسطس 2011)

*ودا اللى تم توجيه الدعوة على اساسه
اننا طالما بنتكلم فى المسيحية يبىق من حق المسيحين مناقشة النقد اللى بيوجه اليها من الاخر تحت مسمع ومرئى من المسيحين انفسهم وكل واحد يطرح مايريد والاخر يطرح رده
طبعا لان دول شوية عيال مراهقة وجاهلة بامتياز استحالة انهم يقبلوا حوار علمى واكاديمى قبل ميتسكوا على قفاهم زيهم زى كل الىل سبقوهم 
ومازال التحدى مستمر من منتدانا لكل المسلمين الجهلة اللى عايزين يعملوا فيها بتوع ابحاث
انتوا جهلة من صغيركم لالهكم المستوى على عرشه ابو الجهل نفسه ومن لديه اعتراض فلتيقدم ليثبت العكس  
*


----------



## holiness (19 أغسطس 2011)

اعتقد من الافضل ان لا ننزل لمستوى هؤلاء الجهله 
فهؤلاء يعتقدون كلما كان صوتهم اعلى فقد انتصروا و كلما كان النباح اكثر فكانت الشجاعة 
هههه وحياة رب الكعبة امركم غريب يا مسلمين ههههه 
اخي شمس الحق اذا واحد معتبر يعفور اخوه بالاسلام شنو تتوقع منه ؟؟


----------



## The Dragon Christian (19 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههه


----------



## باحث في الاديان (19 أغسطس 2011)

ما هو انا كشخص لما بشوف ده بستغرب ليه منتدي المناظرات عندكم مش كبير؟
مفيهوش الا مناظرات قليلة جدا جدا طب ايه السبب؟انا كده كشخص عادي بستعجب ليه مثلا لو جه مسلم هنا عشان يناظركم متسبهوش؟انا شفت المناظرات المصورة دي بعيني علي النت عندهم و بنشوف الحذف و التعديل اثبت ان ده مبيحصلش و لو هما فعلا بيعملوا كده يبقي اثبت و البينة علي من ادعي


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أغسطس 2011)

> ما هو انا كشخص لما بشوف ده بستغرب ليه منتدي المناظرات عندكم مش كبير؟


عشان خايفيين منا !



> مفيهوش الا مناظرات قليلة جدا جدا طب ايه السبب؟انا كده كشخص عادي بستعجب ليه مثلا لو جه مسلم هنا عشان يناظركم متسبهوش؟


هات اي مسلم وانا اناظره في نص القران !



> انا شفت المناظرات  المصورة دي بعيني علي النت عندهم و بنشوف الحذف و التعديل اثبت ان ده  مبيحصلش و لو هما فعلا بيعملوا كده يبقي اثبت و البينة علي من ادعي


انا شايف انك تايه وبتحاول تتكلم اي كلام في الموضوع ، افهم ، الموضوع هنا عن حاجة محددة ، عن هروب معاذ من المناظرة ، عندك حاجة في الجزئية دي ولا هاتحكي عن قصصك الشخصية ونرد عليها وهكذا ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أغسطس 2011)

> ما هو انا كشخص لما بشوف ده بستغرب ليه منتدي المناظرات عندكم مش كبير؟


*مفيش حد يتجرا ويطلب مناظرة فى منتدى الكنيسة العربية فى المسيحية كان ما كان وهما عارفين وواثقين ان دخول شخص مسلم مناظرة معانا هنا هتنتهى بالفضايح المخزية
دا قدرات يا ابنى
والدعوة مازلت مفتوحة للجميع فى اى شئ 
*


----------



## باحث في الاديان (19 أغسطس 2011)

عموما كان اقتراح ليكم و خلاص شكرا


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (20 أغسطس 2011)

سلام للجميع,,
الزميل باحث ,,


باحث في الاديان قال:


> عموما كان اقتراح ليكم و خلاص شكرا



كما قال السيد المسيح لاحد الكتبة من اليهود, اقول لك أيضا:"«لَسْتَ بَعِيدًا عَنْ مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ».

طالما أنك باحث في الاديان فهذا يعني أنك ايضا تبحث عن الله الحقيقي, لماذا لا تحول الكلام الى افعال, لماذا لا تعمق بحثك عن الله الحقيقي؟
استغل الفرصة و اسأل و الاخوة برحابة صدر و ضميرهم شاهد لهم امام الله سيجيبون بكل صدق و أمانة. 

هوذا وقت مقبول الان ان تعرف و تسأل, هوذا وقت خلاص لك و لبيتك, ادعوه فهو قريب منك:
 6 اُطْلُبُوا الرَّبَّ مَا دَامَ يُوجَدُ. ادْعُوهُ وَهُوَ قَرِيبٌ

عن الهنا يقول نبوخذ نصر , الملك الوثني:

مِنْ قِبَلِي صَدَرَ أَمْرٌ بِأَنَّهُ فِي كُلِّ سُلْطَانِ مَمْلَكَتِي يَرْتَعِدُونَ وَيَخَافُونَ قُدَّامَ إِلهِ دَانِيآلَ، لأَنَّهُ هُوَ الإِلهُ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ لَنْ يَزُولَ وَسُلْطَانُهُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى. 

دعوة صادقة لك من كل القلب لمعرفته 
كل المودة..


----------



## باحث في الاديان (20 أغسطس 2011)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> سلام للجميع,,
> الزميل باحث ,,
> 
> 
> ...


انا اسال و الله و انا حائر اريد معرفة الحقيقة بين هذا و ذاك 
و الله المستعان


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> انا اسال و الله و انا حائر اريد معرفة الحقيقة بين هذا و ذاك
> و الله المستعان



*قدم دعواك فى مجلسه القدوس بالصلاة من القلب ليعطى نفسك النور الذى تنظر به الحقيقه ..... وليست هناك طريقة أخرى*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (20 أغسطس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> عشان خايفيين منا !
> 
> 
> هات اي مسلم وانا اناظره في نص القران !
> ...



 فى نص القرآن ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أغسطس 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> فى نص القرآن ؟



للأسف !


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 مارس 2012)

للاسف هو عامل نفسه فاهم ولكن للاسف هو اكبر جاهل بدينه وبغيره
فضيحة كشف جهل وسام بالعقيدة المسيحية اضغط هنا
الرد على شبه كيف يتم رشم المراة ردا على معاذ عليان
هل امر الله هوشع بالزنا(ردا على معاذ عليان)
الرد على شبهة وجود ملكات يمين فالمسحية(ردا على معاذ عليان)
نعم موسى هو كاتب التوراة!! ردا علي معاذ عليان
مبقاش ناقص الا الاقرع ابو بدله الجاهول ليتحدث عن المسيحية
مهو كلهم بقو علماء وسام ومعاذ والتعبان وحمدى وقطيع من الابقار يحملون الاسفار

لا اظن يا بولسان سـ يدخل هنا لانه للاسف جبان


----------

